# Differences between DECA devices



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I've seen BB DECA, CCK, WCCK and just DECA. I'm changing out to a SWM16 and will be needed 'deca' for a couple new recivers. Everything else I have is wired ethernet.

I'm not clear on what device(s) give me the features I currently have being wired.

Can I just install the white DECA modules, one at a splitter off the swm1 port and one at each new device (H23 / HR21 (I know not really 'new)).
(off of same splitter)

Should I then use a BSF between the other splitter and the swm2 port to isolated the wired ethernet devices?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes you can put a white (or new black) DECA unit off a 2 way splitter from an existing H/HR coax with the ethernet to a switch or router port. You will need a Power Inserter. No BSF is needed.

The BB DECA (or CCK) is just a Deca unit repackaged with a wall transformer.

The Wireless CCK is a very versatile unit. With a G or N wireless, a coax and feedthrough to another device, and an ethernet connection.

I'm using it on Wireless N as the gateway for my DECA cloud and as a DECA unit to a HR20-700. (and a BSF at the HR20 connection.)


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

clears it it some. So if I'm not putting deca devices at the non Hx24 equipment, I can leave the ethernet connected and no problems, even though the swm16 has the deca bridge?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You want to disconnect ethernet from Hx24 devices and run them through the coax networking as well. They don't need a DECA because that same functionality is built in. 

Also, if you're trying to wire to a switch, use the Cinema Connection Kit (Broadband DECA.) The regular DECAs require an 18 volt power inserter to function that way, and those have been discontinued. You can use a 21 volt power inserter from a SWiM dish but they are really big.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> clears it it some. So if I'm not putting deca devices at the non Hx24 equipment, I can leave the ethernet connected and no problems, even though the swm16 has the deca bridge?


You were correct, you need to isolate the DECA signal from the pre Hx24 satellite tuners. If you have receivers on one side of the SWiM-16 without DECAs, then put a BSF between the SWM out and the first splitter.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> You were correct, you need to isolate the DECA signal from the pre Hx24 satellite tuners. If you have receivers on one side of the SWiM-16 without DECAs, then put a BSF between the SWM out and the first splitter.


That is what I thought. The non Deca devices will be off 1 splitter, the HR24, H23 w/Deca and the Deca /wPI on the other splitter.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes you can put a white (or new black) DECA unit off a 2 way splitter from an existing H/HR coax with the ethernet to a switch or router port. You will need a Power Inserter. No BSF is needed.
> 
> The BB DECA (or CCK) is just a Deca unit repackaged with a wall transformer.
> 
> ...


This part (in red) is interesting since the coax pass-through of the W-CCK will not act as a BSF and does not block the DECA signal from the SWiM satellite input of your HR20.

I'm a little surprised you have never experienced any interference problems this way, for that configuration a BSF should be inserted between the W-CCK coax pass-through output and the satellite input of the HR20.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Its done. Went DECA on all except HR24 (which didn't need it). I can now abandon my cat5 runs or find something else to use on it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> This part (in red) is interesting since the coax pass-through of the W-CCK will not act as a BSF and does not block the DECA signal from the SWiM satellite input of your HR20.
> 
> I'm a little surprised you have never experienced any interference problems this way, for that configuration a BSF should be inserted between the W-CCK coax pass-through output and the satellite input of the HR20.


I AM using a Band-stop Filter before the input of the HR20 per VOS' recommendation.

Coax >> W-CCK >> coax pass-thru >> BSF >> HR20


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I AM using a Band-stop Filter before the input of the HR20 per VOS' recommendation.
> 
> Coax >> W-CCK >> coax pass-thru >> BSF >> HR20


BTW: thanks to someone with an AIM measuring the power through the WCCK, the "pass through" is really an internal 2-way splitter.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> I AM using a Band-stop Filter before the input of the HR20 per VOS' recommendation.
> 
> Coax >> W-CCK >> coax pass-thru >> BSF >> HR20


Oh OK;

The way you worded your previous post sounded as though you were saying that the W-CCK was acting as a CCK, receiver DECA for the HR20, *and BSF all at once.*


----------

